
The weird, and booming industry of online influence - capex
https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-industry-social-media-influence/
======
magicnubs
I don't understand why anyone would follow someone who promotes themselves as
a "social media influencer". What is the purpose? To be influenced? You're
willfully following someone who tells you their marketing things to you. I'm
willing to accept there's some sort of legitimate reason of which I am as-yet
unaware, but as it stands I really am completely baffled.

